# Which countries have you visited this year?



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Which countries have you visited this year?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Spain
Canary Islands
Greece 

(Hopefully New York in late November/December)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Germany
Austria
Sweden
USA

And an airport transfer in the UK


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Sri Lanka, The Maldives


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Not many countries so far this year:
Brazil 
and France, Germany (airport transfer).


----------



## ElBeasto (Dec 1, 2004)

France
Spain
Turkey
Iceland
Malaysia
Cambodia
Thailand
Singapore
Australia


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

Canada,
Denmark,
Mexico,
Norway,
USA


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Poland
Netherlands
Switzerland (airport transfer) and Spain will follow in a month.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Netherlands
Germany
Austria
Slovenija
Croatia
Italy
Spain

and probably

Belgium
France


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Slovakia
Austria
Slovenia
Germany
Switzerland


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Germany, England, Scotland, France, Belgium.

Probably Spain, and Ireland in the future. {I'm in the UK now}


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Only Wales


----------



## Hierophant (Apr 12, 2005)

Belgium
France
Germany
Austria
Switzerland
Italy
Canada
Pakistan


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

ElBeasto said:


> France
> Spain
> Turkey
> Iceland
> ...


In less than 9 months? Well done!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow you people travel A LOT!

For me:

Uruguay (January)
United States (April)

That's it


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Live in Germany:

Until now...

Netherlands 

but I'll add two countries later this year!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I have only stayed in the USA...because of job/expense reasons.

Next year will be a travelling year for sure...


----------



## siddis (Nov 15, 2005)

I live in Norway.

Countries visited so far:
Sweden 
Denmark
United Kingdom

Next week:
Greece (Crete)


----------



## ElBeasto (Dec 1, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> In less than 9 months? Well done!


Thanks  

Will be in Australia again next month. Hope to visit around three or four more countries before year end...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

India and Germany (plane transfer).


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

United Kingdom (live here)

Switzerland

China (Hong Kong, Macau)


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

I live in Turkey

I've visited 

Canada
U.S
Switzerland 

and 6 beach cities in Turkey :cheers:


----------



## globocentric (Jun 14, 2005)

Jan - Singapore, Thailand , Indonesia, USA, Taiwan, Malaysia
Feb- Australia
April - New Zealand, Australia
July - New Zealand, Australia 
October - Malaysia, Singapore
November - Singapore, Indonesia
December - Thailand


----------



## ronald (Dec 10, 2005)

Live in the Netherlands.

Visited:

Germany (5x :cheers: , once each month from March - July) 
Austria
Italy

I will go to England next month.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Living in Saskatchewan, Canada!

Spent 4 weeks in Russia and Kazakhstan this spring. Beautiful countries. I will soon be moving to Australia permanently.(in 6 weeks)


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Tubeman said:


> Sri Lanka, The Maldives


Cool. Did you like Sri Lanka? I was there just two weeks ago, if you were there too, would've offered to show you around...

This year ...

UAE
Spain 
France (on Friday)
Sri Lanka
Maldives
Malaysia
Israel (in December)


----------



## Ciudad Bristol (Aug 27, 2003)

Jan - Poland, Spain
Feb - 
Mar - France, Bulgaria
Apr - France
May - Turkey, France x 2, Italy
June - Turkey
July - 
August - Belgium

Rest of year confirmed:

Sept- Turkey, Bulgaria
Oct - 
Nov - France
Dec -


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

shaun said:


> Cool. Did you like Sri Lanka? I was there just two weeks ago, if you were there too, would've offered to show you around...
> 
> This year ...
> 
> ...



WELCOME


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

Spain, Barcelona in may.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

ZOHAR said:


> WELCOME


Thanks, I can't wait


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Spain, France, Poland, Portugal, England and Russia between January 1st and August 23rd of 2006.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Canada and the Philippines.  Both were awesome.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Malaysia 
Oman
UAE
Japan
South Korea
Egypt ... look at my thread...


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Edit.


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

Indiyeah!

You can have a look at my pictures here--> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378712


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

shaun said:


> Thanks, I can't wait


be in the connect
we can meet each other


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Nearly nothing - I was only in Brazil and Germany


----------



## St. Anger (Apr 23, 2006)

England
Spain
Hong Kong
China


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Dominican Republic
England
France
Republic of Ireland
Germany
Mexico


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

In this calender year

Mexico, Germany, Russia, In December: France, Switzerland, Germany, (Lux maybe)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Peru in October!
:happy:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Spain
Italy
Germany
Poland

I walked up to the Mexican boarder and back, haha.

Next month:

Argentina
Uruguay
Ireland


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

just USA(twice) and China and layovers in Hong Kong, taiwan and Japan


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

-double post-


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

1. Germany
2. Belgium
3. USA


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes this was a good year


----------



## vinouz (Mar 28, 2006)

For these who have been going to France,

Where did you stop ? What did you like ? Besides Versailles, did you go outside Paris ?


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Spain
France
Monaco
Denmark
Germany
Indonesia
Singapore
Italy


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

Stayed home.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

vinouz said:


> For these who have been going to France,
> 
> Where did you stop ? What did you like ? Besides Versailles, did you go outside Paris ?


yeah.. disneyland, zoo and lots of rest of france like grenoble, marseilles, lyon.

Countries visited this year:
pakistan
france
Qatar
italy
hope to visit switzerland and germany b4 year end.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Update:

Germany
Austria
Sweden
USA
*Spain*


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

This year, Sweden and Denmark!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Netherlands, Belgium, Luxemburg, Germany and France.


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

USA, Japan last month


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Singapore


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

The Netherlands in August
USA in October


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

It's been a good year for me 

The Maldives
China (Beijing, Tianjin, Chengde)
Sri Lanka, Hong Kong SAR (Airport transit)


----------



## Sidel (Jul 25, 2005)

England
Germany
Latvia
Lithuania
Japan
China


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

This year:
Uruguay
Brasil
South Africa
Malaysia
Japan
China

in 2 months i will be in Australia


----------



## TommyTOM2 (Mar 21, 2003)

Slovakia (Tatra Mountains + Poprad) in April

Greece (Crete + Santorini) in September 

England (London + Yeovil + Bath) in November


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Poland* (for 2 times this year - July and October)
Latvia - Riga bus station


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Greece and USA. The most I've done in a single year....so far!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Greece
Germany
Today I head for France (Alsace)
End of the month Italy

And I hope I finally can go to London this year


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

just china.

although it was amazing.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

England-Greece-base

France-Belgium-mainly Holland-February 2007

Czech Republic-Germany-July 2007


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

In 2007, I have been only to Germany, Austria, Australia, USA and Ecuador. Additioanlly I have been to Bogota, Dubai and Bangkok airport. But I dont think that realy counts.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

UK - transit
USA
Oman
France
Monaco


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

UK, Thailand, France. Germany and Belgium.


----------



## n4m3l355 (Jan 23, 2007)

Italy, Belgium, Luxemburg, Germany, China and prolly France later this year


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

-Italy (Gorizia and Trieste) in January

-Germany (Berlin) in March

-Portugal (Lisboa, Cascais, Sintra) in August


To plan:

-Denmark (Copenhagen) in December


----------



## globocentric (Jun 14, 2005)

Singapore
Germany
Switzerland
Hungary
Poland 
Denmark
Sweden
United States 
Canada


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

In 2007, sadly only Canada and the US


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

For me, in 2007:

Portugal (Jan)
Spain (Feb)
Italy (Feb)
Paraguay (Jun)
Chile (Jul)
Peru (Jul)

Also landed twice in Buenos Aires and crossed the Brazil-Argentina border in the triple border cities, but haven't reached the Argentinian customs (just free-shopping).


----------



## Rojo (Jun 20, 2006)

Just USA, because I live in the border and usually we cross to US.

I hope to return to Canada next summer, and maybe, maybe Japan this winter.


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Italy in May

USA in September


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

UK, france, netherlands, germany and belgium


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

2007?

US (Boston, NYC, DC) and Canada (Toronto).


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

2007:

So far:
Germany, Italy, Slovakia, Hungary

Still to come:
Denmark


----------



## Blijdorp (Oct 18, 2005)

Belgium
France
UK


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

only my neighbourhood countries this year... my common annual travels...AUT, SLO, ITA, BiH, GER.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Croatia (Zagreb), Slovenia (Ljubljana, Bled, Piran), Italy (Trieste, Venice). Hopefully I can add Turkey (Istanbul, Eskisehir) in November.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Spain (Madrid, Toledo)


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*I have a workplace and things to do, for being traveling all the year...! nevertheless i have traveled around my country, that have enough beautiful things to know for being traveling to other countries. *


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Thailand, Viet Nam and Malaysia.


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

China and Thailand


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Russia uke:


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

^^ Troll!!!

You say everything bad about Russia! Stop trolling!

------------------

Right now in: France

Plan on visiting:
Italy, Germany

Hope to visit: Czech Republic, Greece


----------



## Dtje (Feb 10, 2007)

Italy
Spain
Luxembourg
France
Netherland
Germany


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

Belgium and Sweden


----------



## Perun (Mar 30, 2006)

Lithuania
Slovakia


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Italy, Germany, Slovakia, Hungary, Denmark, Sweden


----------



## wierdo_and_me (Aug 23, 2007)

india, austria, italy, germany, netherlands, denmark, sweden, czech rep....I should have visited more nations in Europe. I left two weeks early because I was stupid very stupid.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Singapore
Belgium
Germany
The Netherlands
Sweden
Latvia

And that's about it for me...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Denmark, Germany and Spain. Still going to the Netherlands and maybe Sweden or Norway.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

For the moment only

Italy
Germany
Portugal

But I'm still choosing my last-of-the-years's destination.


----------



## Asbestos (Nov 29, 2003)

majorness said:


> colombia (my country)
> Belgium
> Spain
> Ireland
> ...


I hope so,we dont realliy need more colombian illegal inmigrantshno:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Asbestos said:


> I hope so,we dont realliy need more colombian illegal inmigrantshno:


lol! you are a bit cruel! :nuts:


----------



## Asbestos (Nov 29, 2003)

TohrAlkimista said:


> lol! you are a bit cruel! :nuts:


sicarios and cocaine are,not me


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

From January until now:
China
Italy (my country, so many places I haven't seen yet)
South Africa
Mozambique
Swaziland


----------

